# Mr. Frodo will be soooo happy!



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Guess who comes home tomorrow!!!!!
Frodo's best friend Fenna!
She has been at Fidelco for formal training since the beginning of May, and has done nicely! They have decided that she really has the whole package (health, conformation, nice hips and elbows, and a desire to do things right) and have decided to add her to their breeding program!








This means she comes home to me!!!!!
I can't wait to post pics of a Momma Fenna!


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

Congrats to Miss Fenna.

Happy household tomorrow!!!!


----------



## GreenT (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations!!! I love that feeling when someone/something(dog) comes home after a while.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Congrats to Miss Fenna. That is wonderful news.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations! Will you keep fostering youngsters or change over to whleping litters for them?

Lee


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

My house wouldn't be complete without a foster pup rampaging through! Fenna will whelp at the Fidelco facility. They have a separate "puppy house" that is set up like a home for the mothers and their pups. Fenna will go there a week before she is due, and stay until she weans her pups. The mothers do rather well since it is a completely separate building than the kennel itself.


----------

